# Any one else has this Gmail Problem???



## saROMan (Jul 5, 2005)

Ok from last few days i am having a strange problem ..when ever i try to login to any of my gmail accounts...the site stucks to Loading screen..i am not able to login to gmail..i have cleaned all the crap files and tryed but no luck..have tryed Both IE and opera but still no luck even changed Proxy's..IE gives me Error on Page...and now Opera doesnt Open the Gmail Home page  .....any 1 else facing the same problem ????


----------



## selva1966 (Jul 5, 2005)

For last one month I am also not able to access gmail through firefox.  I am having exactly the same problem as you have    

But I have no problem with IE.  So I have made gmail my home page in IE.  Of course I use IE for only for gmail for all others only firefox


----------



## junglee_mard (Jul 5, 2005)

No problems here... Using G-mail everyday in & out, even had a hand at the Firefox 64bit browser ( Gecko Release ) works fine.


----------



## kalpik (Jul 5, 2005)

No problem here too! Wid firefox, IE, Opera!


----------



## khandu (Jul 5, 2005)

try refreshing everthing.. empy cache.. reset all settings and try again.. mine working perfectly


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Jul 5, 2005)

saROMan do u use any fire wall?? I had this problem with NIS05... Norton Firewall didnt allow me view that page.... may b u should try & desable the firewall if u have one... & then see what happens...


----------



## imprince (Jul 5, 2005)

i was also facing same problem , but right now everything is working fine my dear


----------



## dkd903 (Jul 5, 2005)

i am also facing da same problem lately, some 1 help please


----------



## schizophrenia3.14 (Jul 6, 2005)

Those facing a problem IE ,try this.
Go to internet options and then to the advanced tab.Click on rest settings tab.Also enter gmail.com as a trusted site in the security tab.
Those using firefox go to tools>options>privacy>cookies and check the box titled 'allow sites to set cookies'

If u r using a firewall,make sure gmail.com is added a trusted site,and also configure the firewall to enable third party cookies.


----------



## King_Niral (Jul 6, 2005)

i had this problem for some time thn it became ok !!!


Cheers !!!


----------



## saROMan (Jul 6, 2005)

schizophrenia3.14 said:
			
		

> Those facing a problem IE ,try this.
> Go to internet options and then to the advanced tab.Click on rest settings tab.Also enter gmail.com as a trusted site in the security tab.
> 
> If u r using a firewall,make sure gmail.com is added a trusted site,and also configure the firewall to enable third party cookies.



Done..but no use cant login thru IE n opera Both  




> saROMan do u use any fire wall?? I had this problem with NIS05... Norton Firewall didnt allow me view that page.... may b u should try & desable the firewall if u have one... & then see what happens...



Did that no use still cant view my Mails...


----------



## cvvikram (Jul 6, 2005)

Even i had the same problem twice ...but all of sudden it was working fine...It maybe their fault ....since it is BETA release...still development is going on....have some patience ...it will be alright.


----------



## vishal_bhatia87 (Jul 6, 2005)

Touchwood no problems here with IE & Opera.


----------



## expertno.1 (Jul 6, 2005)

i dont have any problems dude

whatz going with you ?

i haev never faced the problem


----------



## GameAddict (Jul 6, 2005)

I had similiar problem, when I increased the displayed mail size to 100 from default 25.It took much longer to load last 100 mails. But one thing is sure, it used to load and not hang. Maybe you should wait a little bit more or connect to Gmail using some mail client.

GA


----------



## babumuchhala (Jul 6, 2005)

I have had these problems but they also get resolved quickly by cliking the refresh button.

saROMan try using FF and plus do u have problems in ur net connection, this is the main reason for malfuntioning Gmail (as far as i am concerned)


----------



## imprince (Jul 6, 2005)

DO NOt forget the word  """""" BETA"""""""

Gmail is still in its BETA stage ,,
so right now anything can be happened ,,


----------



## iinfi (Jul 6, 2005)

no problems here ....

try using ur Microsoft outlook to access mails ...


----------



## mamba (Jul 7, 2005)

no probz 4 me . using opera

try checking up with ur isp if they r having problem or something . might work , very few chances


----------



## abhishekkulkarni (Jul 7, 2005)

imprince said:
			
		

> DO NOt forget the word  """""" BETA"""""""
> 
> Gmail is still in its BETA stage ,,
> so right now anything can be happened ,,



That's the problem only with companies like sh*t MS dude not with Google.     

@saroman
Since your problem is not solved yet,why not go back to the basics and see whether you are using IE version 6 or not.Because Gmail is incompatible with version 5.0.

I do not think that is the problem though coz you r saying that Gmail used to open normally before.So no question of IE 5.0. 

I used to get the same problem but it was resolved by installing IE 6.0 along with SP1.


----------



## godsownman (Jul 7, 2005)

I have this a similar problem.

The page "LOADING" takes quite a lot of time but then it finally loads and I get to see it .

Its quite slow but .


----------



## iinfi (Jul 7, 2005)

use an e-mail client to view ur mails guys .....


----------



## saROMan (Jul 7, 2005)

well pple i use IE 6 Sp1 , Opera 8.01 , Firefox 1.04 ...have done every posible thing but no use .. ..now when ever i login to my acc....The page starts running in loop.....

1st it goes to this link(Link changed for safety )

*mail.google.com/mail/?auth=XQXXXXo...3sXnXyeN_XlR6XXn3ECQXXrUxnY8&zx=XXqqXxrX04fX2

Then it goes to Loading Page....

Then again to above page ..again to Loading screen .. ........damn


----------



## dordrag (Jul 7, 2005)

*No problem*

No problems to me, Its cool and working good.

Hey! why don't you try login with fast internet connection, that would help you.

All the best


----------



## abhishekkulkarni (Jul 7, 2005)

*Re: No problem*



			
				dordrag said:
			
		

> No problems to me, Its cool and working good.
> 
> Hey! why don't you try login with fast internet connection, that would help you.
> 
> All the best



        

Dude fast or not Gmail is currently the only Email service which gives the optimum performance.

Read his problem carefully.He has said that this problem has started recently.And not always.

Will using a 1 MBps line solve his problem?


----------



## raasm287 (Jul 8, 2005)

happened for sometime but is o.k now


----------



## rohanbee (Jul 8, 2005)

Happened to me too but its ok now. Check if you have a firewall installed. Sometimes those settings have to be tweaked. I had problems initially with the firewall too.


----------



## lywyre (Jul 8, 2005)

or try *www.gmail.com instead of *www.gmail.com

The whole of gmail client s/w is around ~230kB. so wait until the page loads. 

Also if there is/are problem with other pages, then check your phone line.


----------



## babumuchhala (Jul 8, 2005)

Try signing in using another pc through a cyber or some thing

Plus use the Personalized Google home page and see if it helps
*www.google.com/ig


----------

